# Mac Quicksilver G4 OS 10.4.11 Won't Boot



## Enlu Tarsonis (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello, old user of Mac's but still not a technician yet. 

My works Mac Quicksilver G4 OS 10.4.11 tower computer just stopped booting a few days ago. When the power button is pressed the light behind it will light up but only when the button is pressed, when released the light fades out.

Tests / Attempts already attempted and failed.
- Hold Power button in for 10/20 seconds - no result
- Hold Reset button in for 20 seconds - no result
- check power cord / transformer / power supply - all good and in order - no 
result
- check internal components for proper connections (IE Hard Drive connected
disk drive connected, power supply connected, ram connected) - no result
- Switch out tower for another tower that works for same peripheral items
(monitor, mouse, keyboard, etc) - Worked fine, - no result with faulty 
computer


Since the computer won't even initialize to the point of a start up screen I can not use the keyboard start up functions, or techtools, or boot disks. 

Anything will help at this point.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

How did you check the power supply?


----------



## Enlu Tarsonis (Jan 21, 2009)

I swapped it out with a powersupply from a working tower. The powersupply in the dead tower (See original post) worked in the other tower (Another Quicksilver G4) and the dead computer still did not work.


----------

